# Happy Birthday GoFaster.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hope its a good un bro!


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday Capt. Ron! LOL! Hope you have a great birthday!!

PD2


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

It was good! Thanks

Mountain biking on Sat and Fishing on Sun.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

very cool man. We will burn up this summer while you chill in that cool Alaskan summer air. I'm jealous.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

That's awesome Ron, is that little red one the fish you caught? Happy Birthday!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Riding a Crack-n-Fail? 

:slimer:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

When are you coming back back Ron?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Gary said:


> Riding a Crack-n-Fail?
> 
> :slimer:


Yes I am. Rides like a Cadillac Oh, and made in USA which is unusual. It's funny they push that because 100% of the components besides the frame are Japanese. lol


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> When are you coming back back Ron?


As of now, later Aug or early Sep.

I'll be coming back as the Eskimo Champion again more than likely. haha


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

jbranham50 said:


> That's awesome Ron, is that little red one the fish you caught? Happy Birthday!


HAHA I actually did catch that one. The little guy was about 5 lbs, so that gives you an idea how big the other ones were.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

i want pics of your new track and info on how racing is there!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Is that you? lol

It's too early to catch the monster ones yet.

400 lbs is just awesome



troytyro said:


> View attachment 286096


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

The track is rough and blown out and I win every race. That should answer just about everything. lol



jasonwipf said:


> i want pics of your new track and info on how racing is there!


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Yep that answered everything alright


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> The track is rough and blown out and I win every race. That should answer just about everything. lol


Weel, you're the 4mer Alaska State Champ. That's what we expect.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Now do you say your a top racer here in Texas or do you make them feel even worse and say your mediocre by Texas standards? ;P


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

jasonwipf said:


> Now do you say your a top racer here in Texas or do you make them feel even worse and say your mediocre by Texas standards? ;P


Yeah, no kidding. It's too early to lean on them too hard. I'd hate to demoralize them any worse.

Of course, I did drive a lap in reverse and still passed someone that way. lol


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Mark told me that story it was funny


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

GoFaster said:


> Is that you? lol
> 
> It's too early to catch the monster ones yet.
> 
> 400 lbs is just awesome


Yep! That looks like Troy to me...lol

Troy are you coming out to race at Mike's tomorrow?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

GoFaster said:


> Yeah, no kidding. It's too early to lean on them too hard. I'd hate to demoralize them any worse.
> 
> Of course, I did drive a lap in reverse and still passed someone that way. lol


Ya mark told us that story too thats why I want to see video or pics of this carnage.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I just put together a brushless truggy, so we'll see how that goes. I am pretty sure I can fit the vholdr camera inside that thing.


----------

